# Summer Camps/Summer Schools in Greece



## JessicaMaria (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi there,

Does anyone know if there are summer camps or summer schools held anywhere in mainland Greece/on islands? In particular places to learn English. Have tried googling for them in both English and Greek but had no luck - there must be something!?

Thanks to anyone who can give information.

Jessica


----------



## tracey1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi
There is a place in Lagonissi where I sent my daughter last year called Agapeland. It is a pre-school the rest of the year but for June and July they do an English summer camp for 2 -14 year olds.
AGAPELAND PETROVITS ACADEMY


----------



## wanderinggirl (Mar 9, 2011)

this is interesting! but how much is the approximate fee for it?


----------



## tracey1 (Nov 5, 2010)

wanderinggirl said:


> this is interesting! but how much is the approximate fee for it?


i can't remember exactly but I think it was something like 120 euros a week from 9am to 2pm with bus service included. Where do you live?


----------



## JessicaMaria (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the link  This is what I was looking for, it's a shame they don't do the progamme for longer though!


----------



## tracey1 (Nov 5, 2010)

JessicaMaria said:


> Thanks for the link  This is what I was looking for, it's a shame they don't do the progamme for longer though!


yes I agree like all through August as well


----------



## cybersniffer (Nov 13, 2015)

JessicaMaria said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Does anyone know if there are summer camps or summer schools held anywhere in mainland Greece/on islands? In particular places to learn English. Have tried googling for them in both English and Greek but had no luck - there must be something!?
> 
> ...


Not very sure, but i think, American college of Greece has English summer camp program.


----------

